
Low-fat diet trims body fat better than low-carb diet - davegardner
http://www.abc.net.au/science/articles/2015/08/14/4293039.htm
======
lbaskin
> People attempting to lose weight should not be swayed by the "popular theory
> about how low-carb diets offer a specific metabolic advantage for body fat
> loss," says Hall. "Our study has demonstrated that this theory is probably
> not true."

> "The study involved 19 participants who were kept as in-patients for two
> two-week blocks and their diet strictly controlled."

Only 19 participants on diets that were only two weeks long (at a time)? I'm
skeptical.

~~~
epalmer
> "The study involved 19 participants who were kept as in-patients for two
> two-week blocks and their diet strictly controlled."

The study seems badly flawed.

If you have dieted you know that the highest rate of weight loss is in the
first week or two. It is easier to stick to almost any diet for two weeks.
Sticking to a change in eating behavior long term is harder than the first
couple of weeks.

I have tried both diets and found my genotype is carb sensitive. Any low
quality carb I eat has me wanting to eat more.

So for me a low carb (well formulated, keto-adapted) diet seems to be what
works. I have a dramatically reduced caloric intake and appetite, lower blood
pressure, more energy all day and in the evening and 2+ lbs average weight
loss / week. Once I get my weight closer to target I know this will taper.

There are many benefits of a ketogenic diet including brain health. This is
just one study of many.
[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2367001/](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2367001/)

If you care I have two doctors involved (internal medicine and cardiologist)
and both supportive of my well formulated low carb diet.

------
kolev
Those who had tried low-carb know it takes time to adjust metabolism to the
new diet and two weeks is way too short of a period.

~~~
MaysonL
Actually, only 6 days, as each subject was given first one of the two diets
(low-carb or low-fat), then the other.

~~~
kolev
Nutrition is notorious with its flawed and sponsored studies!

------
thelastguy
Just do what works for you. If one diet isn't working, just try out a
different one. Eventually, you'll find the correct diet for you (paleo).
Obviously, paleo is the correct answer, but, you have try out all those other
diets first, before you can get to the right one (paleo).

------
jaworrom
Problem with low-fat diets is they lead to hormonal deficiencies, sub-par
vitamin absorption, and let's not forget that fatty acids are precursors to
the hormones and chemicals produced in the brain. Depression is fairly common
in long-term low-fat diets as well.

------
lhankbhl
Interesting and probably merits further examination. They did mention that the
findings only speak to short term results and of course the most important bit
is at the end of the article:

> "Ultimately, Hall cautions against using the study to determine what diet to
> follow.

> "Rather than expecting a specific metabolic advantage for choosing one diet
> over another for losing body fat, it is better to choose a diet that is
> healthy for you and one that you can stick to for long periods of time,
> ideally permanently," he says.

